# Which one to get?



## Simon Martin (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm currently shopping for a Cruze diesel, but I'm not sure which one I should go with. I definitely prefer the looks of the 1st generation but it seems the 2nd gens get better mileage... Any thoughts? Also, I'd probably want to delete it in the future and it seems so far it hasn't been done on the 2nd gens.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Simon Martin said:


> I'm currently shopping for a Cruze diesel, but I'm not sure which one I should go with. I definitely prefer the looks of the 1st generation but it seems the 2nd gens get better mileage... Any thoughts? Also, I'd probably want to delete it in the future and it seems so far it hasn't been done on the 2nd gens.


If you're contemplating a delete then go with the 1st gen, and order the parts from Ebay while they are still available  I believe there are some 2nd gens that did get deleted/tuned but it wasn't widely publicized before the EPA cracked down on it. 

It is a decent car that moves really well once tuned. Mine has been reliable aside from the emissions stuff and usual maintenance items.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Simon Martin said:


> I'm currently shopping for a Cruze diesel, but I'm not sure which one I should go with. I definitely prefer the looks of the 1st generation but it seems the 2nd gens get better mileage... Any thoughts? Also, I'd probably want to delete it in the future and it seems so far it hasn't been done on the 2nd gens.


More rear leg room in 2nd gen. Mileage is better. Overall it seems to be a bit more reliable as well. Also, spare tire does not come with gen 1. Can be added after delete. 

There are a couple gen 2s with the std. trans that are supposedly deleted. Not sure about the auto trans. Probably easier still to delete on the gen 1 as more have done it. It's harder to get it done in general now though.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

A tech at my dealership owned from new, both a Gen1 CTD and a Gen2. He told me that he preferred driving the Gen1 because it was more powerful than the Gen2.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Tomko said:


> A tech at my dealership owned from new, both a Gen1 CTD and a Gen2. He told me that he preferred driving the Gen1 because it was more powerful than the Gen2.


That's why I bought the gen 1. More displacement and a higher compression ratio.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

kelaog said:


> That's why I bought the gen 1. More displacement and a higher compression ratio.


Yup - that said, it's also a few hundred pounds heavier. The Gen 1 is still quicker, despite that. Based on my dyno experience, it makes more than the 280 lb-ft of torque it is rated at.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I doubt that deleting in the future will be an option. If you want a deleted car, it might be best to buy it that way.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Gen 2 has higher MPG but with the smaller tank, is it about the same range as Gen 1? Been thinking about moving to a 2019 sometime in the next year but I want to keep my 600 mile range of Gen 1.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The 2nd gens seem to have less emissions system issues on the forum, and they're much bigger/better on the inside. If you plan to delete the emissions stuff anyway, that becomes a moot point. 

The 2nd gens drive pretty similar to the gas version and don't have a whole lot of the diesel clatter once warmed up. They don't have much of that rush of torque you get from the 2.0 either, although the transmission is much better behaved. The Gen 1 diesels feel heavy, quiet, and refined on the road, similar to how the Mk6 VW TDIs used to feel.

Stay away from the manual diesel version, though. While it seems like a desirable combination, they can't seem to make a flywheel that doesn't explode.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

BDCCruze said:


> Gen 2 has higher MPG but with the smaller tank, is it about the same range as Gen 1? Been thinking about moving to a 2019 sometime in the next year but I want to keep my 600 mile range of Gen 1.


I can get 600 miles on 3/4 of a tank in the gen 2.


Having also owned both a 2014 CTD and a 2018 CTD from new. I prefer the gen2. Find it slightly less powerful than gen 1, but smoother with the 9 spd trans. Power is not lacking by any means. 

It has way beter shift logic IMO than the 6 speed trans in the gen 1s. The gen 2 still climbs a hill in 9th gear and doesn't over rev out of power band when passing like the gen 1.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

TDCruze said:


> I can get 600 miles on 3/4 of a tank in the gen 2.
> 
> 
> Having also owned both a 2014 CTD and a 2018 CTD from new. I prefer the gen2. Find it slightly less powerful than gen 1, but smoother with the 9 spd trans. Power is not lacking by any means.
> ...


I guess I could go with an 18. I just like the refined look of the 19. I also read on the 19 there is a new button - either for opening the trunk (on the drivers door) or disabling the start/stop system. Which one was added with the 19's? I don't like having to use the fob to open the trunk because it won't work if the vehicle is running.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

BDCCruze said:


> I don't like having to use the fob to open the trunk because it won't work if the vehicle is running.


That is probably my least favourite thing about the car as well! haha


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BDCCruze said:


> I guess I could go with an 18. I just like the refined look of the 19. I also read on the 19 there is a new button - either for opening the trunk (on the drivers door) or disabling the start/stop system. Which one was added with the 19's? I don't like having to use the fob to open the trunk because it won't work if the vehicle is running.


It is for the start/stop system, which can also be disabled on the other models by shifting to L mode and selecting the highest gear. 16-19 sedans all have a trunk button on drivers door.

The 19's tend to have more radio issues than 16-18 as it was a new headunit for that year and the software's pretty buggy. They may fix it with updates, though.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

BDCCruze said:


> I guess I could go with an 18. I just like the refined look of the 19. I also read on the 19 there is a new button - either for opening the trunk (on the drivers door) or disabling the start/stop system. Which one was added with the 19's? I don't like having to use the fob to open the trunk because it won't work if the vehicle is running.


I now have a 19 CTD hatch as well as the 18 Sedan. 
I like the 19 updates especially the dissable for the auto s/s. As said, all gen 2 sedans have a trunk release button on drivers door.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

TDCruze said:


> I now have a 19 CTD hatch as well as the 18 Sedan.
> I like the 19 updates especially the dissable for the auto s/s. As said, all gen 2 sedans have a trunk release button on drivers door.


One of the nice things about having a button to disable SS is that some companies are starting to make a dongle that plugs into the backside of those buttons. When you turn on the car it automatically enables it for you. And because it's a plug and play device, when you sell the car you can just remove it if the new owner doesn't want it. I know these devices are popular on newer pickups. I hope they start making them available for sedans and suvs. They are called "AutoStopEliminator"


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Found a 2019 with Bose in my area that just came on the market. It's got like 55k miles and dealer wants 17k for it. Based on some sales data I saw, 2 years ago they listed it for 22k when it had only 5k miles on the clock - it sat for 4 months and they finally sold it for 19k. They are obviously charging way too much. My bank gave me a tip on how to price cars and they said it's worth about 16k, so I may offer them that.

I'm just really afraid I won't be able to sell my 14' - and I'm not going to trade in.


----------

